# Thomson elite 330mm seatpost weights (setback)



## tuonor (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got mine in yesterday...weighs 231g on the kitchen scale vs. spec (from the Thomson website) of 209g. That's 10% over(!)

Has anyone weighed theirs? (Thomson elite setback 330mm seatpost, mine is 26.8mm diameter). Not that big of a deal, but in 21g is a pretty big variance. 

Trying to figure out if I just got a manufacturing outlier and should try another. Thanks in advance...


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

According to weightweenies.starbike.com, your post matches their listing. I would guess that means the the Thomson site isn't particularly accurate with their weights, but YOUR weight seems to congrue with others so it's probably normal.


----------



## tuonor (Sep 17, 2009)

ettore said:


> According to weightweenies.starbike.com, your post matches their listing. I would guess that means the the Thomson site isn't particularly accurate with their weights, but YOUR weight seems to congrue with others so it's probably normal.


Thanks I had looked there last night, but they had just one listing for a similar diameter setback post @ 330mm. It was 231g but was a 27.2mm diameter vs. mine at a 26.8mm diameter. But perhaps I'm being too optimistic having not worked through the math.

Would love to hear a few other real world experiences if people have them handy...


----------



## got beer? (Apr 4, 2008)

Thomson Elite 30.9x410 setback.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

My Masterpiece 31.6 x 350 was spot on to the listed weight on a calibrated scale.

Both Elites on my current bikes are trimmed, so I can not check, I I do not think the variance was as much as yours.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Both of mine are really close.



27.2 x 330 setback. Claimed weight 241g



30.9 x 410 setback. Claimed weight 263g. When I weighed it new it was spot on, but there's a little dirt a grease on it, which you can't really see in this pic.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

tuonor said:


> Thanks I had looked there last night, but they had just one listing for a similar diameter setback post @ 330mm. It was 231g but was a 27.2mm diameter vs. mine at a 26.8mm diameter. But perhaps I'm being too optimistic having not worked through the math.
> 
> Would love to hear a few other real world experiences if people have them handy...


http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=seatposts (search for E105 ... you will find a post at 229g which is the same post as yours minus the bend). I wouldn't worry too much about it, the Elite is meant to be an exceptionally strong post for it's weight, not lightweight. It does suck they blatantly lie on their site, but whatever ... still pretty light.


----------

